# Boosting Testosterone Naturally



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey everyone. I thought I'd pass along this excellent (and comprehensive!) link: http://www.peaktestosterone.com/Hdr_Testosterone.aspx

That website covers pretty much everything you'd ever want to know about boosting or maintaining testosterone levels naturally. I've been lifting weights and dieting carefully for a while, but I've always been interested in the possible psychological benefits of testosterone (and, on a related note, dopamine) which (for me, at least) seem to be at least partial antidotes to my anxiety. Whenever I stop going to the gym, I notice my libido generally declining and my generally anxiety and depression levels increasing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

If I had a nickle for all the fly by night companies that said they can boost my testosterone or make my junk bigger, then I would have enough money to not even worry about that kinda stuff.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

h-drol lol

but that's a hormone.


fish oil supposedly helps to boost testosterone.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

ive heard sooooo many things that boost it that probly actually do only 1 that i noticed was going to the gym and a supplement called ZMA which is Z=zinc M=Magnesium and Vitamin b6 DONT TAKE WITH ANY CALCIUM cause it blocks zinc absorbtion

this is the only test supp or anthing that worked for me


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, you need your healthy fats along with saturated fats for testosterone


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> If I had a nickle for all the fly by night companies that said they can boost my testosterone or make my junk bigger, then I would have enough money to not even worry about that kinda stuff.


Yeah, most of that stuff is bogus. But this site isn't about supplements, but rather lifestyle factors that influence testosterone levels. Actually, that page I linked to isn't the best. Here's a good place to start: 40 Ways to Boost Testosterone.

I take fish oil and a vitamin supplement that has zinc in it for general health. Not sure if they do anything, lol.


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

* The role and molecular mechanism of D-aspartic acid in the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans and rats*

*Abstract*

*Background*

D-aspartic acid is an amino acid present in neuroendocrine tissues of invertebrates and vertebrates, including rats and humans. Here we investigated the effect of this amino acid on the release of LH and testosterone in the serum of humans and rats. Furthermore, we investigated the role of D-aspartate in the synthesis of LH and testosterone in the pituitary and testes of rats, and the molecular mechanisms by which this amino acid triggers its action.
*Methods*

For humans: A group of 23 men were given a daily dose of D-aspartate (DADAVIT®) for 12 days, whereas another group of 20 men were given a placebo. For rats: A group of 10 rats drank a solution of either 20 mM D-aspartate or a placebo for 12 days. Then LH and testosterone accumulation was determined in the serum and D-aspartate accumulation in tissues. The effects of D-aspartate on the synthesis of LH and testosterone were gauged on isolated rat pituitary and Leydig cells. Tissues were incubated with D-aspartate, and then the concentration (synthesis) of LH and cGMP in the pituitary and of testosterone and cAMP in the Leydig cells was determined.
*Results*

In humans and rats, sodium D-aspartate induces an enhancement of LH and testosterone release. In the rat pituitary, sodium D-aspartate increases the release and synthesis of LH through the involvement of cGMP as a second messenger, whereas in rat testis Leydig cells, it increases the synthesis and release of testosterone and cAMP is implicated as second messenger. In the pituitary and in testes D-Asp is synthesized by a D-aspartate racemase which convert L-Asp into D-Asp. The pituitary and testes possesses a high capacity to trapping circulating D-Asp from hexogen or endogen sources.
*Conclusion*

D-aspartic acid is a physiological amino acid occurring principally in the pituitary gland and testes and has a role in the regulation of the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans and rats.

*Background*

D-Aspartic acid (D-Asp) is an endogenous amino acid which has been found in the neuroendocrine tissues of both invertebrates and vertebrates [1]. D-Asp was first found in the nervous system of marine mollusks [2] and subsequently in the nervous and endocrine tissues of many other animals, including humans [1]. High levels of D-Asp occur transiently in the brain of chickens, rats and humans during the last stage of embryonic life, suggesting that it has a role in the development of the nervous system [3-6]. In addition, within the nervous system this amino acid is concentrated in the axon terminals (synaptosomes) and in synaptic vesicles together with L-Asp and L-Glu [7]; additionally, it is involved in visual activity [8], suggesting it has a role in neurotransmission.
In the endocrine system, high concentrations of D-Asp have been recorded in rat testes at birth as well as following sexual maturity [5]. Further research involving rats showed the highest concentrations of D-Asp in testicular venous blood plasma, as well as in the rete testis, the epididimus, testicular parenchymal cells, seminiferous tubules, interstitial fluid and spermatozoa [9], suggesting that D-Asp is involved in spermatogenesis. A specific D-Asp localization was further observed in rat testes either in elongate spermatidits [10] or in Leydig cells [11]. Several further studies have demonstrated that D-Asp is concentrated in the endocrine gland, particularly in the pineal gland, the pituitary and the testis [1,12]. It has been observed that D-Asp in rats is capable of eliciting the release of the gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) from the hypothalamus, the luteinizing hormone (LH) and the growth hormone (GH) from the pituitary gland, and testosterone from the testes [13]. In addition, D-Asp occurs in a high concentration in the pineal gland [14], where it modulates melatonin synthesis in rat pinealocytes [15], and is implicated in the α-melanocyte-stimulating hormone, GABA, and in dopamine release [16]. In sheep, D-Asp is endogenously present in tissues and is electively stored in endocrine glands, such as the pituitary, and in the brain after its administration. NMDA and LH increased following D-Asp administration [17]. Recently an _in vitro _study carried out on boar testes revealed that endogenous testicular D-Asp enhances gonad aromatase activity [18], the key enzyme that converts testosterone into 17β-estradiol. In addition, studies done on the testes and ovary of the lizard _Podarcis s. sicula _have shown similar findings, confirming that D-Asp is involved in the local production of estrogen [19,20].
On the basis of the above findings, D-Asp seems to play a crucial role in reproduction either due to its suggested role of neuromodulator or because it is involved in biosynthesis and the release of sexual hormones. Recent studies analyzed the role of D-Asp in human reproduction in both females and males. In men, a lower D-Asp content was found in oligoasthenoteratospermic seminal fluid and spermatozoon, and a relationship exists between the amount and motility of semen and the content of D-Asp [21]. In women, it has been found that D-Asp occurs in the follicular fluid as a physiological component, and interestingly, the concentration of D-Asp in the fluid is reduced in older women. In addition, the concentration of D-Asp in the follicular fluid is lower, as are the quality of the oocytes and the level of fertilization [22].


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

Although numerous studies have been conducted on this matter, no investigations have been done until now on the effects of D-Asp on the secretion of LH and testosterone in humans, and neither has the molecular mechanism by which D-Asp triggers it action in the synthesis and release of these hormones been investigated. This study aims to evaluate the effects of D-aspartate administration on LH and testosterone production in humans and rats and to understand the biochemical mechanisms by which D-Asp induces the synthesis and release of LH and testosterone, using rats as the model animal.

*Methods*

*Determination of D-Asp by HPLC associate with D-AspO*

The determination of D-Asp in serum and tissues was carried out using an HPLC enzymatic method combined with D-aspartate oxidase (D-AspO) according to our previously described method [8]. For the serum, 0.4 ml serum was mixed with 3.6 ml of 0.2 M TCA and centrifuged at 10,000 g for 10 min. The supernatant was purified on cation exchange resin (AG 50WX8). The purified sample was dissolved in 0.4 ml H2O and then 50 μl were used for HPLC according to the described method [8]. For solid tissues 10-100 mg tissues were homogenized at a ratio of 1:50 with 0.1 M TCA and centrifuged as above. The supernatant was purified as above and analyzed at HPLC as described [8]. In order to quantify the content in amino acids in the sample, a standard curve consisting of 50 pmoles of D-Asp and 100 pmoles of each of the following amino acids: L-Asp, L-Glu, L-Ser, L-Thr, L-His, Gly, L-Arg, L-Ala, L-Val, L-Met, L-Tyr, L-Phe, L-Ile, L-Leu and L-Lys was carried out in the same assay condition. The method allowed the determination with high reliability of a minimum amount of D-Asp at a coefficient of variation (CV) of 5% as calculated from 10 repeated analyses of D-Asp from a sample in which a known amount of D-Asp has been added.
*Effects of D-aspartate on LH and testosterone in serum release in humans and rats*

The experiment using human subjects was carried out on two groups of healthy male volunteers aged between 27 and 37 years at the IVF (in vitro fertilization) Unit, Hospital "S. Luca", Vallo della Lucania, Italy. The first group was composed of 23 volunteers who constituted the experimental group; the second group was composed of 20 volunteer who constituted the placebo group. Informed consent was obtained from each participant and the procedure was approved by the Institutional Review Board of the Hospital. Every morning at breakfast for 12 consecutive days subjects in the first group were invited to consume, by mouth a solution of 10 ml of 2.0 M sodium D-aspartate (3.12 g/10 ml) supplemented with vitamin B6, folic acid and vitamin B12 and diluted in half a glass of water or fruit juice. This solution is marketed in Italy under the name DADAVIT® (Pharmaguida s.r.l., Italy) and used as a supplement to increase the quality of human seminal fluid. The participants belonging to the placebo group received 10 ml of a solution consisting of 2 M NaCl (1.12 g/10 ml in water) containing the same vitamins as above, and this solution was packaged as DADAVIT® solution (termed DADAVIT® placebo). Blood samples (8-10 ml) from each participant were taken before treatment, after 6 days of treatment, after 12 days of treatment, and 3 days after suspension of the treatment. The blood was taken in the morning between 9.30 and 10.30 a.m., a time when serum oscillations of LH and testosterone are at their minimum value [23]. The determination of LH and testosterone in human blood was carried out using commercially available immunochemoluminescence kits for LH and testosterone purchased from Bayer HealthCare LLC, Subsidiary System (Bayer Corporation, USA). According to the manufacturing company that have prepared the kits for LH and testosterone, the sensitivity of the method was 0.1 mIU/ml for LH and 0.2 ng/ml for testosterone.
The experiments on rats were carried out as follows: Adult Wistar male rats (120 days old, 340 ± 20 g), purchased from Charles River laboratory (Italy), were housed 2 per cage in a controlled environmental animal facility with a 12-h light/dark cycle and fed with laboratory food pellets and water _ad libitum _until experimentation. All the procedures involving rats were in accordance with institutional guidelines. When ready, three groups of 10 animals each were prepared. Rats in the first group were allowed to drink a solution consisting of 20 mM of sodium D-aspartate for 12 days and then sacrificed. Rats in the second group were given to drink a solution of 20 mM sodium D-aspartate to drink for 12 consecutive days; then allowed to drink tap water for 3 days and then sacrificed. Rats in of the third group (control) were given to drink a solution of 20 mM NaCl to drink for 12 days and then sacrificed. After rats were sacrificed, the blood and solid tissues (frontal cortex, hippocampus, pituitary, testis, liver and kidney) were collected. The serum was obtained from the blood (after coagulation and centrifugation at 3,000 g for 30 min) and the concentration of LH and testosterone (hormone release) determined. The solid tissues were homogenized in PBS at a ratio of 1:20 and centrifuged at 10,000 g for 30 min. The supernatant was used for the analysis of D-Asp by HPLC.
The determination of LH in the rat serum was carried out using a reagent kit from Amersham Biosciences (EIA Biotrak™ System RPN 2562; Amersham Biosciences Europe GmbH, Cologno Monzese, Milano, Italy), whereas the concentration of testosterone in the rat serum was determined using the same kits and the same procedure that were used for the human serum.
*Effects of D-aspartate on the rat pituitary in the synthesis of LH and cGMP: In vitro experiments*

The pituitary was taken from an adult male rat (120 days old) and cut longitudinally into two portions, and then incubated with moderate shaking at 37°C for 60 min in 1.0 ml of Krebs-Ringer solution, pH 7.4, containing 50 μl of a cocktail of protease inhibitors (Sigma, P 8340) and also contained 1 mg/ml BSA in air/CO2 (19:1) and D-Asp at the concentration of 0.1 mM (10 μl of 10 mM). The same experiment was repeated using a second male rat, but D-Asp was at the concentration of 1.0 mM (10 μl of 100 mM). The same experiment was repeated on a third male rat, but without D-Asp (control). After incubation, each sample was homogenized in its incubation solution and divided into two equal portions. The first portion was centrifuged at 10,000 rpm for 5 min at 4°C, and the supernatant was used for LH determination (synthesis). The second portion was mixed


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

Epistane, proceed with PCT supplementation


----------



## F4D3 (Apr 18, 2012)

squats.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

^^what he said, heavy squats and deadlifts will probably raise your test levels just as much as all these products..even then its not to a significant degree..


----------



## flexpinoy (Aug 12, 2007)

Tongkat Ali, DAA, lift heavy.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Tongkat ali most definitely works. Gives me the desire for physical activity, but more often makes porn very compelling viewing. Apparently resveratrol boosts testosterone as well, maybe that's why wine is such a romantic drink...


----------



## Vincent Law (Apr 25, 2012)

LifeinAShell said:


> ive heard sooooo many things that boost it that probly actually do only 1 that i noticed was going to the gym and a supplement called ZMA which is Z=zinc M=Magnesium and Vitamin b6 DONT TAKE WITH ANY CALCIUM cause it blocks zinc absorbtion
> 
> this is the only test supp or anthing that worked for me


I can vouch for ZMA.

Friggin thing almost gave me acne. Made my face oily.


----------



## stephanic (Oct 16, 2013)

Testosterone, a hormone produced primarily by the testicles, is often associated with the epitome of "manhood" (although women have testosterone, too).Beginning around age 30, a man's testosterone level begin to decline, and continue to do so as he ages. There are some of te ways to increase testosterone level naturally. They are:


Lose weight
High-Intensity Exercise like Peak Fitness
Consume Plenty of Zinc
Strength Training
Reduce Stress
Eat Healthy Fats
Limit or Eliminate Sugar from Your Diet


----------

